# ***Bloodborne***



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Miyazaki and From Soft's * Bloodborne* is getting an official gameplay trailer and a demo at Gamescom tomorrow, if I understand right. This thread is for general discussion concerning the game.

I'm excited for this one; hopefully I'm not the only one. It should justify my purchase of the PS4.

The gameplay is supposed to be faster than the _Souls_ titles, with an emphasis on offensive styles and the replacement of shields with a shotgun. It has a Gothic look that I dig. They're talking about a 'seamless multiplayer' that will replace the phantoms from the other games. I guess people just drift into your world?

Trailers so far:
*Bloodborne Debut Trailer | Face Your Fears | Play&#8230;: 



*
*Bloodborne Gameplay Trailer leaked!: 



* (this leaked trailer shows the pre-alpha build. It even uses the game's working title: _Project Beast_.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

@OP Your interest has me interested. I'll keep an eye open.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Totally stoked to have Miyazaki back onboard, I wasn't nearly as impressed with Dark Souls 2, than i was with previous installments. At least you can still block, for whatever reason when i first heard they were doing away with shields, that they were doing away with anything defensive in favor of counter-attacking mechanics, but i clearly saw a block in that gameplay vid.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

The new trailer just debuted live at Gamescom. I'll post it here when Sony uploads it. I may not have made it clear that this is a PS4 exclusive partnership between From and Sony Japan.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Bloodborne Gameplay Announce Trailer | Gamescom |&#8230;:


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Didn't read past the first line of your post, didn't watch the video. I'm going on blackout for this game. I've learned my lesson from spoiling myself on Dark 1 and 2 pre-release hype. I want to go in totally blind. I suggest you do the same from now on if you want the pure experience.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

midnightson said:


> Didn't read past the first line of your post, didn't watch the video. I'm going on blackout for this game. I've learned my lesson from spoiling myself on Dark 1 and 2 pre-release hype. I want to go in totally blind. I suggest you do the same from now on if you want the pure experience.


This is probably the right move and i think i'll follow suit from this point on... Dark Souls 2 ended up not delivering even half of what i was expecting it to and was a huge let down.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Shadows of the Colossus + X = Dark Souls + Devil May Cry = Bloodborne? :troll

Hmm. I'm indifferent towards what I'm seeing. I love a challenge, but I didn't yet fall in love with the movement of Dark Souls, so it's hard to get excited about this. The aim to add upon and refine the combat might be just enough to make me a new fan. The reminding of Devil May Cry is a bonus too, considering I love DMC combat. We'll see.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

midnightson said:


> Didn't read past the first line of your post, didn't watch the video. I'm going on blackout for this game. I've learned my lesson from spoiling myself on Dark 1 and 2 pre-release hype. I want to go in totally blind. I suggest you do the same from now on if you want the pure experience.


I feel like playing and watching are different things. I want to absorb the gameplay when I get it, which, for me, augments the atmosphere. A screen shot of Sif or Ornstein doesn't really spoil the experience of fighting them for the first time.

But you make a good point. I definitely wouldn't watch a let's play or anything.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I just saw on Twitter that Blooodborne "won't focus on punishment". I guess this is to get a wider audience.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Raynic781 said:


> I just saw on Twitter that Blooodborne "won't focus on punishment". I guess this is to get a wider audience.


No, they mean that death isn't punished with hollowing and HP loss. The game, according to the Gamescom press yesterday, is brutally difficult and full of traps, and Miyazaki has said as much. Do not put the bad word on this game--this thread is only for praising the game and circle-jerking about our mutual excitement. Here's a segment from a 4Gamer interview with Miyazaki:

*4Gamer:*
Could you talk a little more about the second concept, "the feeling of fighting for one's life?"

*Miyazaki:*
That concept is applied both to the presentation of the game and the game's systems.

On the presentation side, we want players to fear the enemies and feel like they are fighting for their lives, so we are putting a lot of effort into the expressions and interactions in the game to accomplish this. A very straightforward example would be blood splatters.
　
_However, the goal isn't to simply be grotesque or to make people feel revolted. We want the players to feel scared of the enemies and for the combat to feel deadly. That way, when they emerge victorious, there's a very strong sense of joy, or relief. We want players to feel like, "That was crazy! I can't believe I won&#8230;"_


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I was only posting what I had read, I wasn't trying to give it a bad name or anything. I'll take my leave then.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Raynic781 said:


> I was only posting what I had read, I wasn't trying to give it a bad name or anything. I'll take my leave then.


I was joking about the circle jerk thing, lol. I hope it's hardcore, but we'll see.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm very much looking forward to this game, I'm hoping it will meet my expectations. I love the Dark Souls franchise, which is the main reason why I've got my hopes high for this game. That, and I just simply love RPGs.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Eggshell said:


>


You beat me to it. See the giant spider in the background? Yeah, **** that. Freja was pushing it.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

New Bloodborne info--worth checking out:

http://www.dualshockers.com/2014/08...cters-enemies-gameplay-weapons-and-locations/


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Bloodborne confirmed for Feb 5 release in Japan. This is significant for the rest of us because Miyazaki has said he wants a 'worldwide release'.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Bloodborne Gameplay Trailer - TGS 2014: 




New trailer. We're supposed to get 30 minutes of gameplay at the TGS as well, which will be streaming live tomorrow.

This trailer raises my hype level quite a bit.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

It would be exciting to see a transforming ranged option. A bow that becomes a scythe, or a gun with an extending bayonet of some sort. Maybe the critical attack could involve stabbing and shooting in one animation.


----------



## Grumple (Aug 31, 2014)

haha 'replacement of shields with a shotgun' God I wish I could play this game, I think I'm just gonna have to play it vicariously through Twitch streamers... i.e. manvsgame.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Grumple said:


> haha 'replacement of shields with a shotgun' God I wish I could play this game, I think I'm just gonna have to play it vicariously through Twitch streamers... i.e. manvsgame.


Yeah, it sucks that it will be exclusive. I doubt hard core souls fans were thinking platform would affect their ability to play future From games. But on the other hand, Demon's was PS exclusive.

I wouldn't mind watching some PC gameplay at 120 fps and all, but it won't happen.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Secret area discovered in Bloodborne alpha; explicit Demon's Souls connection revealed. (He says "Umbasa...")

Bloodborne Alpha Lost Content - Sewers, Weapons &&#8230;:


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So much want. Loved every agonising second of DS2


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> So much want. Loved every agonising second of DS2


Agreed. Most of the souls community hate DS2, but I dig it alot.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Hype


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

87wayz said:


> Agreed. Most of the souls community hate DS2, but I dig it alot.


I don't think they hate it. It's just not as good as the two previous games. Some questionable design decisions like Soul Memory, linear level design and whatnot. I still enjoyed it a lot. Just saying.

Anyway, Bloodborne does look amazing. I like that you can't turtle behind shields anymore. Should be interesting.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Sprocketjam said:


> I don't think they hate it. It's just not as good as the two previous games. Some questionable design decisions like Soul Memory, linear level design and whatnot. I still enjoyed it a lot. Just saying.
> 
> Anyway, Bloodborne does look amazing. I like that you can't turtle behind shields anymore. Should be interesting.


In truth, Souls 2 is not what Souls 1 was. I simply think it never was going to be on equal footing. The first one has the primacy of establishing the lore, but as a continuation, I think 2 succeeds on many ways. The DLC alone makes 2 an excellent package. But yeah, it lacks the mystery and wonder that was established and nailed by the game before it. But wasn't that obviously going to be the case?

Bloodborne has the freedom and space to become a new thing and be judged on its own merits. I hope it doesn't get shuffled into the "but DS1..." two-step.


----------

